# commuting/lights



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2012)

want to biking to work (6 mi each way)....its light now in the morning, but heading home is dark...i lost my Niterider lights and dont feel like dropping $$ on them again..thinking a blinking red tail light and my powerful black diamond headlamp may suffice....what do you all use?  will have to be biking on roads


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a typical hiking headlamp that I've keep as a back up when I'm nightriding.  It's not nearly bright enough to mountain bike with, but I figure I can use to at least walk out of the woods if needed.  I don't have any experience road biking at night, but I'd think you'd still want plenty of light.

You may want to look at the Magicshine lights, they're relatively cheap and I know several people who swear by them.  They throw off plenty of light too!

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=295


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2012)

That's probably sufficient, niterider are all about you seeing the trail or road, not others seeing you. You don't need nearly the same power to get the attention of a driver.


----------



## atvkilla (Mar 4, 2012)

I have probably the same black diamond headlamp you have and while it works fine for walking in the woods and going out to the woodpile at night, I'd think on the road, you'll want something more visible, for safety's sake.

Don't bother with the expensive setups...I have several cheap Dealextreme torches that will mount to a handlebar or helmet and can put out 250 lumens easy, with blinking modes if desired. Most run in the $12-20 range plus $8 for charger and another $7 for batteries. Dealextreme takes forever to ship though, like about a month, so if you're in a hurry it may not work for you. Hit me up if you'd like to know which models are small and mighty.


----------

